# Newbie in photo ing



## mvande21 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been a turner for about two years now and want to get into some online sales.  I have a decent camera (when I say decent, I mean a 12 mp kodak - mainly used for point and shoot)  I know a camera will only go so far with pictures but, other than this small hobby, I believe that is all I would use it for.  Is there any basic things I need to know about pen and other turnings photography??  I read mmayo's post on his photo tent that looked pretty enticing to me for something simple to make and easy to put up and store, and most importantly, cheap.  Any comments and suggestions are welcome to help me start on this next chapter in the pen industry.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 24, 2013)

Have a look at this thread also there is a section in the library for photography .
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/my-method-photoing-pen-67214/
Lin.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 25, 2013)

When it comes to cameras the body just holds the image, the MP size is good yes but not that critical as say the quality of the lens you are using.  The lens itself is the single most critical aspect of every thing.  If you skimp on anything do not skimp on the lens.

Lighting is critical as well, as photography is painting with light.  High volumes of light is a must for problem free shooting.

Long story short, if your light levels are horrible and your lens is horrible you can not expect stunning epic shots and the most you can expect is horrible images.


----------



## farmer (Dec 27, 2013)

*Photo tent*



mvande21 said:


> I have been a turner for about two years now and want to get into some online sales.  I have a decent camera (when I say decent, I mean a 12 mp kodak - mainly used for point and shoot)  I know a camera will only go so far with pictures but, other than this small hobby, I believe that is all I would use it for.  Is there any basic things I need to know about pen and other turnings photography??  I read mmayo's post on his photo tent that looked pretty enticing to me for something simple to make and easy to put up and store, and most importantly, cheap.  Any comments and suggestions are welcome to help me start on this next chapter in the pen industry.


 

The book Light Science and Magic is the best money I ever spent as a investment in photography and the quality of my pictures.
If you read this book it will save you more money and time.

Over and over you hear photographers say photography is like painting light.  
 My point being it might be allot easier understand light if you had a instruction manual.

farmer


----------



## mvande21 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is all good information.  I appreciate the feedback.  I don't think my camera even has specs on the lens speed and such.  It is just a point and shoot that I wanted when I was in a pinch to take some decent pictures.  I guess it doesn't hurt to try it out with some simple shots and go from there.


----------



## BSea (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm no expert at all when it comes to photography.  However, I've learned enough here to get fairly decent pictures.  So are even pretty good.  The two things that helped me the most was understanding depth of field, and getting the right white balance.  Learn everything you can about your camera.  I bet I read my manual on these sections 3 or 4 times.  But it sure made a difference in my photos.

Look at edstreet's photos.  They are what I want to be able to do someday.  And look at the thread lorbay mentioned above.  Also, there are some pretty good tips in this area from Sylvanite.

That should get you started.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jan 15, 2014)

*This might help*

Take a look here:
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/light_box.pdf


----------

